# is a english drake 3 speed bicycle worth $50 on craigslist?



## James nash (Nov 21, 2011)

*is a english drake 3 speed bicycle worth $50*

what are they worth? im not guessin much! it's a black mens bike in original condition and it looks excellent.


----------

